# Usa Bassin 8/8/09 sinclair



## fishdoc (Jul 30, 2009)

Safe Light till 3pm out of Dennis station.USA Bassin is a National Tournament Trail! The way we configured this season's GA-1 Central Georgia Division schedule, all division tournaments will have a standard $50/boat entry fee and a $10/boat Big Bass pot. You will become a member of USA Bassin to fish these events and we welcome walk-ups on tournament morning. Membership is $25 per angler which makes you eligible to fish all Divisional events, in any nation wide division, for 1 yr. 

Post Regional qualifiers to the 2010 USA Bassin Classic Tournament (Kentucky Lake, May 1 & 2, 2010) are fishing for Nitro Z-8, Z-7, and X-5 bass boats with a 4th, $12,000.00 Tracker boat, being given away by drawing. These prizes are the cream of the crop, but they are not the only sponsor prizes and give aways in USA Bassin tournaments. We may even get some sweet sponsor goodies at the Division level tournaments.

Hope to see yall there and feel free to contact us with questions.

Mike D.- 478-363-0871 

&

Ed C.- 404-472-5478


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 3, 2009)

Do you have any idea of how many will be there? Dont want to travel all that way for 5 boats!


----------



## shakeyhead14 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ill be there


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 3, 2009)

From what i can tell Mark 10 at least come join us. Its a good change of pace...


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 3, 2009)

I just wanted to get and idea...more the better.


----------



## tonyf (Aug 4, 2009)

Where is Dennis Station?


----------



## shakeyhead14 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah I was way way way off! Lol


----------



## brian lee (Aug 4, 2009)

its off of twin brides road. if you have a lake map look for dennis station rd.railroad tracks will also be right beside the road


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 4, 2009)

You can either come from 212 to twin bridges/turn right on Dennis Station go 3 miles you will see a big sign with Dennis Station Access turn Left , go to the end you will run into the water.OR 441 THREW Eatonton 1/2 ml past town you will come to a set of tracks, turn right on Dennis Station. Follow it what seems a long ride to a dead end [twin bridges rd] turn right go over tracks and then Left onto Dennis Staion and follow above directions. This is a georgia power ramp. Mike 478/363/0871


----------



## tonyf (Aug 4, 2009)

Billy Boothe said:


> Its the ramp behind i think its a citgo station right across the street from the power plant



This is the one I was thinking at first and then found it. It seems like it is "off the beaten path"


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes it is.... out in the woods. Real nice area though.


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 5, 2009)

My phone has rang off the hook today. We should have a good showing come join us. Mike 478/363/0871


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 7, 2009)

Still ringing, see you in the am..Mike 478/363/0871


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 11, 2009)

For the guys that didnt show, You didnt miss a Dang thing!!


----------



## tonyf (Aug 12, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> For the guys that didnt show, You didnt miss a Dang thing!!



Did yall have a tournament???? Still no results posted here or on the USA Bassin site.


----------



## shakeyhead14 (Aug 12, 2009)

We had 7 boats it payed 2 places. i got 2nd with 4 that weighed 5 something the guy that won had 5 that weighed 6 something


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 12, 2009)

Wasnt the low boat count that made it bad.I dont fish Sinclair Much, But the bite was terrible. Especially for as much current as we were fishing in.


----------



## shakeyhead14 (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah the bite was worthless!


----------



## fishdoc (Aug 13, 2009)

Pretty bad, here are the results
1st Brian Elder 6.38lb
2nd Billy Booth 5.45lb
3rd Michael Dike/Mark H. 2.63lb
4th Toby Hicks 1.0lb
Matt Henry 0
Ron Hise/Steve Oconnel 0
Ferrell/ Rope 0
Thank You for coming out. That Daytime bite was ruff to say the least. CONGRATS to Brian Elder in Taking the Championship away from me in the last event!!! lol  We tied in points but he ended up 2 lb ahead and earned the free entry to his choice of regional events and 2 Pretty Cool plaques , Thank You USA BAssin. Ill be back on here with a new schedule within the month for the Winter& Spring.mIKE


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 14, 2009)

I could have swore that I fished this tournament?? Didnt See myself in the results or Points. Maybe it was a dream!


----------



## Judge (Aug 14, 2009)

*Winner*



Marks500 said:


> I could have swore that I fished this tournament?? Didnt See myself in the results or Points. Maybe it was a dream!



Did you win?  I have dreams like that too.  LOL


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 14, 2009)

Well my partner is listed in the points, I guess he is taking all the credit...


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wish I was gonna get to fish the Regional but I cant seem to see the points that I earned at the last Tourney on the website.


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 23, 2009)

?????


----------



## Judge (Aug 23, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Wish I was gonna get to fish the Regional but I cant seem to see the points that I earned at the last Tourney on the website.



Did they fix the website?  (virus)


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah rite!


----------

